# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Acetyl-L-Carnitine?

## Firewalker

Has anyone had tried this for lucid dreams, I've been taking a 750mg pill a couple of times a day, a couple of days a week, so far it hasn't given me a lucid dream, but I have noticed I've been having some extremely vivid dreams, and some of them should have become lucid if I would have just reconginzed dream signs, I can feel this suppliment go to my brain better than anything else I have tried, with the possible exception of DMAE which seems to work just as well.  I've only been taking it in the day time, once in the morning, once in the evening, occasionally. It is possible that this suppliment may work much like Galantamine is reputed to work if taking after sleeping several hours, I plan to give this a try soon.  
For anyone who wants to try I encourage you too, as it does stimulate extremely vivid life, like dreams.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I just started taking it also, and like you I have noticed an increase in vivid dreams. I did have a brief moment of lucidity but I think it has more to do with a new technique I am trying out than the Acetyl-L-Carnitine.

I have also noticed an overall better effect than some of the other supplements I have taken so far. We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Firewalker

After sleeping 5 hours and staying up for 2 hours, having taken the 750mg Acetyl-L-Carnitine after being awake for about an hour and twenty minutes, leaving 40 minutes before returning to bed, I had a lucid dream after going back to sleep, I estimate an hour after going to sleep.  I was dreaming I was in a building, I went into an elevator, I knew I was dreaming, I could not get the elevator to work.  The dream was short, but was the first lucid dream I've had in quite a while.  After waking from this dream I had out of body sensations, like I was floating out of my body, I would try to roll out, and would feel as if I was turning over and over in bed, once I thought I was really turning over as I felt my cover pull tight, I woke up at this point, and found my cover was fine, I was dreaming it.  Then I had a series of dreams, non-lucid after this before finally getting up.  

I don't totally attribute this to the Acetyl-L- Carnitine though, as I have also resumed taking DMAE, twice a day, and this seems to be definetly helping as well, perhaps it is the combination, though the Acetyl-L-Carnitine did make a big difference in my dreams before I started taking the DMAE again.

Of all the choline stimulating products I have tried these two are the best I have used.  Both stimulate me mentally and physically.  I am more alert, focused, have much more energy than before, and effect my dreams much more than Galantamine or GPC Choline has.  DMAE is something though that is thought to have to build up, and there are lots of reports for it producing lucid dreams.  I can feel both of these nutrients working very soon after taking them.

----------


## neuf08

Hmm...well, L-Carnitine works to provide additional energy, so I can see how it would affect dreams. One thing I would mention though, is to be careful not to take too high of a dose. There are some side effects that can be noted when taking a high dose of L-Carnitine. I think the recommended dose is about 500 mg. Good luck.

----------


## westonci

hmmm.... sounds interesting, is this drug over the counter?? Or prescription

----------


## Firewalker

It is over the counter, though I think it is or was also available as a prescription drug called Alcar.  You can buy Acetyl-L-Carnitine at Vitamin-Herb shops and over the internet.  Buy a good quality brand if you get it, mine is pharmacutical grade and was not cheap, over $30.

I got 750mg tablets, and they did start giving me headaches at twice a day, it has been a while since I have tried them but I think they work well, I want to try them for a WBTB again. 

Regular L-Carnitine gives you energy throughout your body, while with Acetyl-L-Carnitine more goes to your brain, giving you mental energy, increasing the production of Acetylcholine and perhaps the ALC acts like acetylcholine itself.

----------


## jamous

There is not, and will never be, a drug that makes you have lucid dreams. It just doesn't work like that.

----------


## westonci

> There is not, and will never be, a drug that makes you have lucid dreams. It just doesn't work like that.



never say never

----------


## Firewalker

Some substances make it easier to realize you are lucid dreaming, as they keep your mind more awake, and also improve memory, making dreams easier to recall.  Acetyl-L-Carnitine boosts the energy levels of your mind and it definetly improves my dreams if I take it during the day, and has helped me WILD when taking it after a WBTB.  It doesn't always make me lucid dream, though I have had lots of extremely vivid dreams while taking it that I should have recognized dream signs but didn't. 

I am convinced that having the right balance of wakefulness and sleepiness is important for lucid dreams.  If you sleep too deeply, you won't have much success, at least this is my experience, ALC helps me gain consiousness in my sleep.

----------


## Parakonstantius

I just got a bottle, gonna try to WBTB with it tonight. Will post results on Monday.  ::banana::

----------


## Parakonstantius

Produced in me an extremely vivid lucid dream. My fourth lucid! w00t!

----------


## Firewalker

> Produced in me an extremely vivid lucid dream. My fourth lucid! w00t!



Glad it worked for you!

----------

